# paint job



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

check the work of this guy, he is in Monterrey, Mexico, 2 hour drive from Laredo, Texas or McAllen.

http://www.youtube.com/mikecantisani


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

That looks cool, he is good. To bad it was a Popo, and not a Brute, a Brute would look awsome done like that.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

This guy has also worked on other brands

Rhino




 
RZR




 
Brute Force




 
King Quad




 
among others


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

moo


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That is some great work.


----------



## cmcateer03 (Jan 8, 2010)

the cowprint brute is a lil much or my taste


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

^^^Agreed...a little tacky for me moo, i mean me too .lol

Like the work though


----------

